# Labour - when to go to hospital?



## MrsCLH (Aug 19, 2011)

Question for those of you that went into labour naturally....when did you go to the hospital? I went to an ante natal class today and they said to try and stay at home until contractions are 3 mins apart. Does that apply when you've got diabetes or should you go in sooner?

Will ask my midwife at next appointment but just wondered what everyone else did.

xx


----------



## Lilies (Aug 19, 2011)

When my waters broke!,! Which was messy


----------



## Monkey (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't go into labour before my induction, but my plan would have been:

1. Call my mw (who I suspect would have told me to call delivery suite)
2. Call delivery, explain diabetes / induction planned, and ask them for advice

I suspect they'd have wanted me in straight away - anything before 37weeks they certainly would want to see what was going on, and after that I think they'd have preferred me there rather than at home.

Depends what your plans are for labour to some extent, I guess.


----------

